# [A] Sen'Jin - <emotion> (ICC25 11/12 /// ICC10 11/12) suchen:



## Xelanas (12. September 2009)

*Hallo liebe Bewerber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind eine PVE-Raidgilde die auf Seiten der Allianz kämpft. Beheimatet sind wir auf dem Realm Sen'jin. Unsere Gilde wurde im Februar 2008 gegründet und wir haben in sehr kurzer Zeit schon große Erfolge gefeiert. Vor uns liegen jedoch noch gewaltige Aufgaben, denn wir möchten die komplette „World of Warcraft" gemeinsam entdecken, seine Raidinstanzen unsicher machen und den bösen Anführern der Scherbenwelt zeigen, dass ihre Herrschaft nicht für die Ewigkeit ist. Unser Ziel ist weiter hin der Spaß am gemeinsamen Raiden. Items sind ein schöner Bonus, sollten jedoch niemals vor unseren eigentlichen Zielen stehen, erfolgreich die Raidinstanzen zu bewältigen, denn Raiden ist ein besonderes Privileg, vor allem in einer netten Gemeinschaft.

~~~~~~​
Unser aktueller Raidstatus: 
Naxx 10/25 Clear, Maly 10/25 Clear, Archavon 10/25 Clear,
Obsi 10er 3D clear, 25er 3D clear, Ulduar 10 13/14, 25er 13/14 + 4 HM's , Kolosseum 10er & 25er clear (Normalmode)

Kolosseum (Hardmode/PdoK) 10er: clear / Kolosseum (HardmodePdoK) 25er: 4/5 
Eiskronenzitadelle 25er 11/12 /// 10er 11/12

~~~~~~​
Zur Verstärkung unserer Raids mit Vorbereitung auf die kommende Erweiterung 3.3. Eiskrone suchen wir noch folgende Klasse:

- *1 Eleshami*

- *1 Healshami*

- *1 Krieger*

- *1 **Holypala*

- *1 Feraldruide*

- *1 Tank/DD-DK* 


Natürlich können sich andere Klassen auch gern bewerben, insofern eine sehr gute Bewerbung eines Topspielers auf den Tisch geknallt wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


~~~~~~​
Unsere Raidzeiten:

Montag: 19:00-22.30 Uhr
Mittwoch: 19:00-22.30 Uhr
Donnerstag: 19:00-22.30 Uhr
Sonntag: 19:00-22.30 Uhr

Der Invite ist immer 30 Minuten vor Raidbeginn.

Neben den 25er-Raids bieten wir an "raidfreien" Tagen wie Freitag, Samstag und Dienstag noch die 10er-Raids wie aktuell ICC, PdoK, Ulduar ect. an, die jedoch keine Pflicht sind, aber dennoch immer Spaß bringen.

~~~~~~​

Was erwarten wir von Dir:

Aktive Raidbeteiligung an 3 von 4 Raidtagen je ID. Beherrschen Deiner Klasse, Vorbereitung auf die aktuellen Encounter und Selbständigkeit, gehören genauso dazu, wie gutes Equip mit den richtigen Verzauberungen. 
Du hast eine funktionierende Internetverbindung, sowie Headset mit Ventrilo und TS2 und kannst auch sprechen. 
Was uns auch sehr am Herzen liegt ist deine Zuverlässigkeit, d.h. du bist pünktlich zu den Raids online und erledigst deine RL-Angelegenheiten vor dem Raid. 
Kurz zusammengefasst, wir suchen Leute mit Skill, Zuverlässigkeit und Umsicht. 

Was Dir <emotion> bietet ist ein angenehmes familiäres Gildenklima, organisierte Raids, ein faires DKP-System und wenn du Dich bewährst einen festen Raidspot. Der Austausch von Meinungen und das Miteinander sind uns sehr wichtig.

Erfüllt ihr also die nötigen Voraussetzungen, habt die Zeit die gebraucht wird und fühlt euch der Herausforderung gewachsen? 
Dann Bewerbt euch bitte entweder per PN im Forum an *Bossilein* oder *Gyna* 
oder direkt auf unserer Homepage unter:
~~~~~~​*www.emotion-sj.de*​~~~~~~​
Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch auch gern inGame an unsere Gildenleitung, sprich Bossilein, Gyna, Bahamut, Sandoran oder Xelania wenden.

Wir freuen uns auf Dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euer Emo-Team ;D


----------



## Xelanas (20. September 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelanas (4. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Xelanas (10. November 2009)

PdoK10 clear.... 25er 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suchen immer noch Heilshamis!


----------



## Xelanas (20. November 2009)

Prüfung des obersten Kreuzfahrers (25) 4/5 !

Suchen noch einen Heilschamanen, einen Holypala und 2 Todesritter (DD & Tank)!


----------



## Xelanas (12. Januar 2010)

Und wiedermal PUSH!

Suchen im Hinblick auf Arthas' baldiges Ableben noch top motivierte Spieler!

Schaut einfach auf unserer HP vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelanas (22. März 2010)

Eiskronenzitadelle (25) 11/12 ! 

Suchen derzeit noch einen Elementarschamanen (und andere Klassen) der motiviert ist Arthas zu legen! 

Nutzt eure Chance! :-) 

www.emotion-sj.de


----------

